# dwa modemy i dwóch dostawców

## arturx

mam 2 modemy: huawei e160 i huawei e3131 

 - e160 chciał bym podpiąć pod /dev/ttyUSB0 i podłączyć pod sieć play

 - e3131 pod /dev/ttyUSB1 i podłączyć pod sieć aero2

Jak zmienić plik /etc/conf.d/net dla obydwu operatorów to wiem.

Co i w którym pliku zmienić bym mógł tylko zmieniać modemy bez zmiany w plikach ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wiem czy rozumiem pytanie ale...

Chcesz jakos wygodnie sie przelaczac miedzy aero2 i play? Polacz sie do obu i zmieniaj domyslna route przez 'ip route'.

----------

## arturx

poprostu wyjąć jeden modem, potem włożyć drugi.

Bez grzebania w pliku /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## lsdudi

network-manager

lub 

podepnij sobie skrypty pod wykrywanie sprzętu w udew

----------

## arturx

network-manager odpada bo próbuje obydwa modemy łączyć przez aero, chyba dlatego że aero jest pierwsze na liście. 

Skrypty w udev były by najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Tylko jakie i gdzie ?

----------

